# Civil PM Transportation Breakdown



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2006)

I finally found my breakdown (Assuming King's # of questions is correct)

*Breadth- env 0.0 (0/8)*

*Breadth- geo 50 (4/8)*

Breadth- stru 100 (8/8) &lt;-- Major WTF ???

Breadth- trans 63 (5/8)

Breadth- w r 63 (5/8)

Total AM = 22

traf anal_______ 88 (8/9)

TP/ con________ 50 (4/8)(This really puzzles me I OWN Engin ECON???)

geo d/ traf safe__67 (6/9)

*geotech________17 (1/6)*

wr ____________100 (8/8)

Total PM = 27

Raw = 49

Fricking ENV &amp; Geotech, I guess taking soil mechanics in the summer (part time teacher) instead of the normal hard ass soils proff. we had wasnt really a smart decision after all...


----------



## ehp (Jul 17, 2006)

some thoughts...

may not have just been econ stuff - did you study cpm and other construction topics covered in "the other board"? Like average end area method or whatever that crap is..

geotech - I found I bombed this the first time and then all of a sudden - those mass/volume diagrams/ratios clicked and I could understand them MY way - not the way they solve them in the book necessarily. Mine may have taken more steps, but I understood it. do TONS of problems on those till you get it.

environmental a.m..no advice - I think I just got lucky on my guesses...

good luck next time...just keep trucking. you'll do it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks for the info.

I have worked about 100+ geotech problems the last month, it does seem to finally click a little, I know I didnt work enough of them the first go round.

And I need to bone up on the scheudling/criticial path stuff again.


----------



## redrum (Jul 17, 2006)

you seemed to be pretty close dude


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you know how many more correct answers do you need to pass? To me with one more point you should pass. Am I far off on this? I am amazed how close you are.


----------

